# Replacing winch steel cable with a strap



## doodlebug (Feb 1, 2016)

I've got an older winch on my trailer that has always had steel cable on it. It's getting pretty rusty so I'm wanting to replace it with a strap. I notice that on some of the newer winches, the strap is attached by use of a through bolt that goes through the loop on the end of the strap. My winch doesn't have any way of running a bolt through it. The original cable went through a hole on the side of the spool and was attached with a pinch bolt.
I was hoping someone on the board could tell me a way of attaching the strap to this winch. Thanks.


----------



## overboard (Feb 1, 2016)

Can you remove the winch wheel; you should be able to. Then, if possible, drill a hole through both sides of the wheel to install a bolt. You need enough clearance so the bolt head and nut don't bind on the winch support, usually the center is recessed enough, but check that first.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 1, 2016)

Buy a new winch that comes with a strap.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Buy a new winch that comes with a strap.



X2


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 2, 2016)

Pull the old cable off and see how it was attached. Mine had two holes in the drum with the cable thru it. I folded the strap and shoved it thru the holes then tied a knot. You can drill thu the side of the drum or sew the strap. On my last boat I just tied it to the drum. On Jeep winches I've seen them with nothing but duct tape holding the end on. The friction on the drum holds it unless you get down to the last few feet. Use the last couple of feet of your old cable or a chain as a secondary safety and attach it to the trailer frame. The straps break near the end because it's the in the sun. If it breaks when pulling the boat on the trailer then you just tie a knot and go on.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 5, 2016)

i had to take one apart to drill the holes and run a bolt through. wasnt that hard to do.


----------



## doodlebug (Feb 13, 2016)

Got it done. I was able to drill a hole to run the bolt through. New strap is installed and works great now. Thanks.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 13, 2016)

Well done....the right way!

richg99


----------

